# Miami-Dade, FL - Rocky YM



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11944063

Miami Dade Co AS, Rocky, YM








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anyone think this looks like a Belgian Mal?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

It is a bad picture, but it very well could be a Malanois.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

A Mal contact said someone in FL checked on this guy; he's not a mal.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Rocky is still listed....










Not the best picture, but looks like he is PB. Anybody in Florida for this boy??


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Vsnap: sending you a PM on this boy


----------

